# I Ate My Words!



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

as I just titled it, I are my words a few weeks ago.

as all of u know or should know, Mathews released their new bows this year. At first glance, by looking at the specs I wasn't impressed at all whatsoever. I thought to myself that I would be going through another year not buying a new Mathews, or anything.
While I was in Georgia for Thanksgiving I went 2 the local bow shop where I bought my Z7 in 2010. He had the Creed and the Monster Chill set up with a rest and both happened to be 28" 70#. so I went and shot my new Carbon Injexions that I bought from him and shot them through both bows.
I was way wrong to just assume that the 2013 Mathews were not worth anything. Matt McPherson made me eat my words lol!
Both bows were extremely smooth, to the point that they were just as smooth maybe smoother than my Z7 overall. both were extremely light weight, felt good and were dead in the hand. after shooting both bows after a while, I really liked the Monster Chill overall better than the Creed. The Chill was just as smooth but a different feeling of smoothness, and it was deader in the hand, the Creed had a very short lived bump while the Chill had nothing to it at all.
So I'm trying to sell my Monster to one of my friends and then spend a couple hundred more to get the Chill. I allready hve it in my sig just cause but when I finally get my hands on one for myself to own I'm ordering it with a camo riser & black limbs with all the blue rollers & what not & a focus grip which was also super nice. I look forward to using it for Colorado & any place that a light weight bow will be handy.

And on another note, I decided on bying Easton Carbon Injexions because I liked them & they only cost me $100 a dozen bare shafts from that archery shop, and shooting them compared to my Bloodlines they penetrated 6" or so deeper than my Bloodlines, and even better farther away. so I got some Muzzy DX-3's for them and now more bh companies make bh's for them also, but u know me with my Muzzys.
soon I hope to stick a pgi with them since I hve a small island I can hog hunt on and so far I've killed 3 out of 5 times out there with my bow but not with the Injexions yet since I dont have my Muzzys for them yet, ordered them but not here yet.

so anyways Mathews has still got my loyality to them lol!


----------



## NockedUpBowfish (Dec 6, 2012)

...


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesting...just wish they made one with a tad longer axle to axle length!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my PRIME eats waffles for breakfast! shoot a shift LR and youll crap a brick!

but yeah, I made the injection leap too.. they are incredible arrows! I am going to continue to buy them from archerytalk probably. and if not that ill get them off lancaster for 13.67 each shaft. that is like 68 dollars instead of 100!

2nd edit now I want to add something else... I think you should also try the D6 NAP thunderheads... they are drop dead perfect arrow flight. I shoot D6 spitfire maxxes (amazing by the way) but if I shot a fexed I would shoot thunders


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im not a huge fan of mathews but know they are good bows.I liked the single cam on the creed and thought the chill was just another monster but blue.They really didn't get the speeds that mathews bows are know for.One bow i really want to shoot is the PSE Dna but heard it was top heavy.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Im not a huge fan of mathews but know they are good bows.I liked the single cam on the creed and thought the chill was just another monster but blue.They really didn't get the speeds that mathews bows are know for.One bow i really want to shoot is the PSE Dna but heard it was top heavy.


lol I LOVE that on the chills webpage, they put "the fastest bow youll want to shoot" since when is 330ibo fast?? sure thats good speed but its not like the old mathews or a pse..


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah i was surprized that it wasnt faster being that it is a monster


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you have to get a mathews, the monster chill is my favoriet...too bad you couldnt shoot a Hoyt and experiance the insane AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lol everyone. I wasnt impressed with the Mathews 2013 bows until I shot them so if u havent shot them or looked at any reiews of them I wouldnt scratch them off the list.
I wish they made a longer ata bow also but my Z7 with a good stabilizer and me shooting the way I should I can shoot it extremely well, meaning I can use it for 3-d and have and I did extremely well with it.

I like the Monster Chill, it's super smooth drawing, fast enough, quiet, dead in hand and is pretty light weight even with accessories on it, and I personally like the blue accents they have in it, it reminds you to Chill lol!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

so I took your advice and went to look at the mathews.. on the way I made a quick stop and they had one for sale! I love it so much I bought it, here ill post a picture!!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> so I took your advice and went to look at the mathews.. on the way I made a quick stop and they had one for sale! I love it so much I bought it, here ill post a picture!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1537432


Dude your making me hungry!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Dude your making me hungry!


yeah, I dont like my bows like my food. pass the syrup!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, I dont like my bows like my food. pass the syrup!


All I gots maple.... You like that thar?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> All I gots maple.... You like that thar?


what other kind of syrup is there


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha lol! I dont care how they look, the Z7 was Mathews best selling bow ever and my waffle iron Z7 will shoot with the best of them and has killed many deer & hogs.
how do u like them waffles? lol!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad you like the new bows, Clint. They all look way to short to me, but longer ata is just my preference. I haven't got to shoot any of the 2013's yet so I can't complement on how they actually shoot. I'll just take your word for it!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I like longer ata bows also, but knowing how well I shoot my Z7 with it being only 30" ata I'm not concerned with another Mathews that short having accuracy issues.
i still am going to get a 3-d bow that I can hunt with, more than likely a Drenalin LD or a conquest triumph
but I know i'll b able 2 shoot that Chill very well


----------

